# Three days in Laughlin



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

As my work forbid vacation until after a major event, i was itching to get the Red Rocket on the road once that was over. So now we're in Laughlin, NV!

After getting the tires rotated and affixing my new vanity plate, we left Sunday morning. It was interesting watching the Wh/mile climb to the 800s as we ascended Cajon pass. Got a supercharge in Barstow while we ate at Denny's, then another at Needles just so i could have some fun the last 30 to Laughlin.

We're staying at the Colorado Belle where they have two destination chargers. One was being used by a Bolt, the other was (partially) ICEed by a brand new Volt who seemed to think it was preferred parking or something, cause it wasn't plugged in. Car had two nasty notes on it, and i told registration about it. Fortunately the Edgewater's was open and i got it charged to 90%.

Today we're going to explore some of Route 66 and find a place for the kids to go swimming.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

How was the bolt using the tesla destination charger?


----------



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> How was the bolt using the tesla destination charger?


There are two charging spots, one is Tesla, the other is J1772.


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

Good thing you're not there during bike (Harley) week!


----------



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

This trip has been pretty cool. We've noticed people checking out the car, and at the hotel two guys asked us a bunch of questions about it. Always great to spread the word about how EVs and Teslas work in the real world.


----------



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

We're back home. One more pic though:










Spent a total of about $28 at Superchargers. If we'd driven our F-150 we'd have spent $70-$80 in gas. And each time we charged the car it was ready to go before we were. There is no issue in taking a Tesla on a road trip.


----------



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

My math was off. If we'd driven our truck we'd have spent at least $120 on gas.


----------

